# 94 se maxima vq30 engine swap



## protium (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi I am New to this forum but have a rather advanced question on a engine 
replacement

I want to know if it is possible to place the vq30 engine in the j30 max body

and other then engine and tranny ecu which I have, what else I would need

thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Uhh... I'll let Matt or someone else answer this one.

If you can't wait for an answer from someone here, try www.4dsc.com forums.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

go to this thread and its basically the same crap but it will require more work, money, time, and alot of patience to make the VQ fit our 3rd gens.


----------

